# Resistance bands



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Has anyone bought a set to use at home?

I'm wary of cheap sets that might snap.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Not at home, but when travelling I sometimes take a couple of bicycle inner-tubes. Much cheaper, and very strong.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Do you have a local physiotherapy centre/clinic?

If you ask nicely () they might cut you off a length from the rolls they use for very few ££'s

And if you ask really, really nicely they might suggest which one(s) to use for which muscle groups.

Worth an ask.......

Happy hunting.

Andy.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a set from PTP (Power Tube Pro) http://www.rebelsport.com.au/Product/PTP-Total-Resistance-Gym/456161?menuFrom=40908. The kit consists of four or five bands, two sets of grips and various hangers and fixings. I think they're great - nice quality and never had a problem. They also have the advantage of delivering the largest tension when your muscles have the greatest degree of overlap - much more effective than free weights which generally do the opposite.


----------

